# White HMEE/White HMEE



## BettaBoy51 (Nov 13, 2013)

ok so i got my boy prime today i best offered on him and won :shock: 
so im getting a sibling female in 2 weeks he has a little bit of gray on him but that's gonna happen to any white fish (red or grey is common) s i hope its works out good with the baby's i will look for a female with no grey do you think if it will pass on to all the babys or will i get some good pure white ones or will the all have grey also he has HUGE EE i will post some new pics later tonight here are the breeder pics


http://www.ebay.com/itm/White-HM-Dumbo-Ear-Betta-Fish-/151463916750?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

(you can see the little bit of grey on him)











EDIT: before everyone ask yes ive breed before and yes i know what im doing and getting into


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

I actually wouldn't get a sibling, you want a girl with a shorter but fatter "top" fin and no grey or red, plus she needs to be halfmoons he has a long skinny body, so don't shy away from "beefy" girls


----------

